

The Alps seen from the Pyrenees, 381 km away - bane
http://www.reddit.com/r/europe/comments/2fxg80/the_alps_seen_from_the_pyrenees_381_km_away/

======
wazari972
from the comments on reddit, I landed on this nice website on the same topic
[1]

They generate the map of the "visible" panorama from this website [2], but I
can't find how they built the KML file that can be seen at the bottom of [1],
any idea ? or maybe it's an in-house tool, I can't read Polish !

1: [http://www.dalekieobserwacje.eu/alpy-kotyjskie-oraz-
nadmorsk...](http://www.dalekieobserwacje.eu/alpy-kotyjskie-oraz-nadmorskie-z-
okolic-schroniska-gnifetti/)

2:
[http://www.udeuschle.selfhost.pro/panoramas/makepanoramas_en...](http://www.udeuschle.selfhost.pro/panoramas/makepanoramas_en.htm)

